# Problem mit Win7 Task-Manager ...



## Geronimo:) (15. April 2012)

Hallo,

seit kurzem habe ich folgendes Problem.

Ich starte den Taskmanager. Alles läuft normal. Alle Reiter funktionieren.

Dann klicke ich im Reiter "Prozesse" auf "Prozesse aller Benutzer zeigen".
Und es kommt die Meldung "Windows Task-Manager funktioniert nicht mehr". 

Man kann dann nur noch auf "Schließen" drücken und das Programm beenden.

Wie bekommt man den Fehler behoben?
Kann man eine Reparatur des Taskmanger durchführen?

Danke im voraus.

Geronimo
...


----------



## Geronimo:) (16. April 2012)

OK, funzt wieder ...
Es lag am AMD AVT Treiber.
Guckst Du auch hier ... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/212975-frage-zu-catalyst-12-3-a.html

Nach dem ich ihn deinstalliert habe, funzt der Taskmanager auch wieder mit Prozesse aller Benutzer anzeigen. 


Geronimo
...


----------

